# Student Visa Question



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All - so here's the situation. 

Currently a Tourist 9 + months in Philippines on a Tourist Visa. 

September began paperwork to transfer over to a Student Visa. Paid fees, everything complete. 
October - December in school. Trimester ended today. 
Student Visa fax from Manila stated in November to extend stay. Did so. 
Its Christmas, I have to go home and then return in January (15th) to continue studies and live.. 

People keep saying if I leave without the Student Visa approved, I risk having to go through the process again. Ive looked the the circulars, memos, Phil Law, Immigration Law, there is not one thing I have found where this is true. 

Besides the concern they might have with the paperwork that was initially filled out with different arrival dates, last date authorized to stay dates.. Those dates changed anyways because of this process taking a long time. 

I got my last extension stamp photocopied and my endorsement from the student desk sent to Manila just last week. It is still going to process - am I scr***d if I leave? 

Advice or comments are welcomed .. :confused2:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

novashun said:


> Hi All - so here's the situation.
> 
> Currently a Tourist 9 + months in Philippines on a Tourist Visa.
> 
> ...


While you might get well meaning advise and ideas here on the forum; with something as important as this, I would recommend paying a visit to the Immigration office IN PERSON to get accurate and legal answers to your questions and concerns. Don't take chances!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know that if you leave on other types of visa applications prior to them being granted, all fees are forfeited and you are labeled as "abandoning the application". 

A visit to the Immigration Office is your best bet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd go with all the worst case scenario's its more lucrative and one heck of a money maker paying all the fines in order to restore your Visa status. 

Here's an example (little bit different from you but): I got my Immigrant card and so I thought I was in good standing, I had no idea that I had to report within the first 60 days of a calendar year to the PBI, I also left for 3 years and once again I had no idea that I was required to keep my ID card here and that the wife had report to the PBI and pay the yearly fee's.... My yearly fee's as an Immigrant are 300 peso's but after 3 years, returned back to the Philippines from the US, my fee wasn't 900 peso's even though I had my passport stamped showing I'd left my fee was 14,000 peso's, can you believe that? All fines levied against me.

So bottom line everything can be fixed with some hefty fee's attached, if things aren't fixed you can be deported and black listed for years. Also if you find yourself with an expired Visa you'd want to use a travel agency to fix that for you, showing up and doing it yourself with the PBI can be a bad deal.


----------

